# cartoons you lived on as a kid



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

Everyone has at least one favourite tv show or cartoon they binge watched as a kid like me with skatooni and total drama, * you know already just cut to the point* what was your favourite cartoon as a kid, and let me just point out _Kids _


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Cartoon Network heh... That's good one, I don't see it anymore on my TV *nostalgia*


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 27, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Cartoon Network heh... That's good one, I don't see it anymore on my TV *nostalgia*


Yeah, cartoon network used to be the holy grail of cartoons, now it's just cringe, lots of cringe


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 27, 2019)

Cat dog, Tom and Jerry, Scooby Doo, Samurai Jack, Dragon Ball Z, Hey Arnold, Rugrats, Rocko's Modern Life, Angry Beavers, The Wild Thornberries, and American Dragon Jake Long


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 27, 2019)

I can only choose one out of the entire Disney Afternoon and Fox Kids after-school cartoon blocks which I watched religiously!?

Either the original Ducktales or Tiny Toon Adventures.  




Maybe Animaniacs.  




Or possibly Darkwing Duck.


----------



## Arnak (Jul 27, 2019)

Ed edd n Eddy, SpongeBob SquarePants, Simpsons, Timon and pumba, Digimon (name any season, I've watched it) courage the cowardly dog and the super old toons I have on DVD like Popeye


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jul 27, 2019)

Digimon was probably it.
I had a lot of toys, even had an original Digivice (before Digimon was a tv show)
Speaking of, those are being re-released the beginning of next month. Deffo getting one ;D


----------



## Arnak (Jul 27, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Digimon was probably it.
> I had a lot of toys, even had an original Digivice (before Digimon was a tv show)
> Speaking of, those are being re-released the beginning of next month. Deffo getting one ;D


If I got Digimon merch. I would like to get a plushie... Though I don't know if I want renamon, gatomon or guilmon


----------



## Render (Jul 27, 2019)

I had comics, not cartoons. I feel old ;-; 

Spooderman and ROM where my favorite comics, first cartoon I got into was probably... Goodness, southpark perhaps? Way back when it was shockingly counter-culture and PTA meetings were held about banning it heh


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jul 27, 2019)

Rugrats and Chowder were my absolute favs..

Kinda enjoyed the old SpongeBob..but hate the new episodes, good Lord..

Getting older (into my 20's....) I began to watch Ren and Stinpy like crazy until it got pulled off Hulu (I believe)...I honestly don't mind Teen Titans Go despite nearly EVERYONE hating it..

But other than that, I stopped watching tv overall. I'm a cord-cutter and only watch stuff on YouTube as of now.


----------



## WardenToons (Jul 28, 2019)

Ren and Stimpy, Spongebob, South Park, Beavis and Butthead and The Simpsons. Anything that was raunchy, offensive or strange I would cling to like a rotten putrid slug


----------



## Peach's (Jul 28, 2019)

Pokemon, Spongebob, and Powerpuff girls were my jam


----------



## Vamux (Jul 28, 2019)

Wait, there was more on TV than just Mr. Black and Mr. White's Squiggly Line Show?


----------



## BrenaehCoulson (Jul 28, 2019)

90’s Cartoon Network and Nickelodeon <3


----------



## Drawmander (Jul 28, 2019)

For me it depends on which part of my childhood. The first third would be Arthur, the second third would be Spongebob, and the last third would be Animaniacs. I remember staying up until midnight to watch reruns of it on NickToons.  

I was fond of Rugrats, Cat Dog, Angry Beavers, and Hey Arnold, but I would get tired of them if I watched for more than 2 episodes in a row.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jul 28, 2019)

Arnak said:


> If I got Digimon merch. I would like to get a plushie... Though I don't know if I want renamon, gatomon or guilmon


Gabumon and his line for me. Weregarurumon is bae ;D


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jul 28, 2019)

TaleSpin reruns were the greatest thing in the history of ever.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 28, 2019)

RossTheRottie said:


> TaleSpin reruns were the greatest thing in the history of ever.



(Check out the new season of Ducktales this September.  The cast of Talespin will be in it, although Kit and Molly will be much older)


----------



## Razzie (Jul 28, 2019)

Rugrats and Hey Arnold were my top two


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 4, 2019)

Jonny Quest. Hands down. One of the reasons I love the venture brothers so much.


----------



## taromomo (Aug 5, 2019)

Anything on Cartoon Network's Cartoon Cartoon lineup (Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab, Courage the Cowardly Dog, etc...).. that was my jam!!

Also I really LOVED Digimon and Medabots !


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 5, 2019)

pb & j otter & dragon tales when i was very young i remember being my favorite. spongebob of course, powerpuff girls, courage the cowardly dog, my gym partner’s a monkey, rugrats, life as a teenage robot, catdog. there’s definitely more i just can’t think of em


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 13, 2019)

Ren and Stimpy
Rocko's Modern Life
The Angry Beavers
Maggie and the Ferocious Beast
Blue's Clues
Gullah Gullah Island
Are You Afraid of the Dark


----------



## minkytaro (Aug 14, 2019)

Mostly cartoons from the 90s namely Rugrats, Wild Thornberries, The Simpsons, Dexter's Laboratory, Hey Arnold, Johnny Bravo.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Aug 14, 2019)

Ninja Turtles (80s), X-Men, Rocko's Modern Life, Ren & Stimpy, Swat Kats


----------



## Vinfang (Aug 14, 2019)

Digimon, TMNT 2003, ledgendz, the batman, a lot of anime


----------



## Mi Head Meme (Aug 15, 2019)

Cyborg Kuro-chan.


----------



## Lunneus (Aug 15, 2019)

Hmm... Digimon, Beyblade, Cardcaptor Sakura, Sagwa when i was REALLY young, Shinzo and Dragon Booster while they were around (rip)

also samurai jack but i still watch that now lol


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 15, 2019)

It won't matter now. The majority of cartoons I'd prefer to think about I watched around the age of 18-20 and beyond.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Sep 21, 2019)

When I was really young, I used to watch Garfield and Friends before school every day. It was the most important part of every morning but nobody I've talked to remembers or has even heard of that show.


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 22, 2019)

Digimon, Tiny Toons, Looney Tunes, Animaniacs, TMNT, Sakura, Saint Seiya, Donkey Kong Country, Sonic SatAM, Woody Woodpecker
Most of those would pass on broadcast TV on Saturday mornings


----------



## JZLobo (Sep 23, 2019)

Beast Wars made me the geek I am today.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Oct 15, 2019)

Speed Racer
The Flintstones
Cool McCool
Hot Wheels
Fantastic Voyage
Pink Panther
Wacky Races
Spider-Man


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 16, 2019)

'Tiny toons adventures', 'Animaniacs' and 'The animals of farthing wood!' The last of which really was a messed up cartoon looking back on it! 

I mean theres also looney tunes, but it was the same 3 VHS tapes... Man I sound so old right now!


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Oct 16, 2019)

'Ed Edd n Eddy' was my go to, absolute favorite but I also loved:

Dexter's Lab
Rugrats
Animaniacs
Yu Gi Oh
SpongeBob SquarePants
Hey, Arnold
Fairly Oddparents
About half the Hanna Barbera lineup


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 16, 2019)

I grew up on Ed, Edd, n Eddy. Though oddly enough, none of my friends were ever allowed to watch it.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2019)

No particular order
She-Ra
Thundercats 
Smurfs
Gummi Bears
Galaxy Rangers
BATMAN
Spider-Man
Captain N (Princess Lana was Goddamn hot! and then ZELDA showed up and I knew I was gay!)


----------



## LameFox (Oct 17, 2019)

In no particular order: Animals of Farthing Wood, Insektors, Beast Wars, some kind of Battletech show, Gargoyles, something about Voltron but I don't think it was the original series.

Other stuff I don't really remember by name anymore.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 17, 2019)

Tailspin
Raccoons
Dogtanion and the Muskehounds
Willy Fog
Redwall
Ducktails
Noah's Island
Animals of Farthing wood
Thundercats
He-man and the masters of the universe
Garfield
Rugrats
Hey Arnold

Gadzooks! I watched so many I can't name them all!!


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## justlexi (Oct 21, 2019)

There are a lot, I can only enumerate a few: 

Blue's Clues
Naruto 
Jimmy Neutron
Power Rangers
Bleach
Ghost Fighter
Slam Dunk
Flames of Recca
Sailor Moon 
Fruit Basket
Yu Gi Oh


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 21, 2019)

I grew up on three things, mainly- early 2000’s Cartoon Network, early 2000’s Disney Channel, and Avatar: The Last Airbender.

The original Teen Titans cartoon was my obsession, back in the day.


----------



## AppleButt (Oct 21, 2019)

Blues Clues
PB&J Otters
Angry Beavers
Courage the Cowardly Dog
Spongebob
Rocket Power
Ed Ed n Eddy
Dexters Laboratory
Doug
Tailspin
Chip n Dale Rescue Rangers
Hey Arnold
Darkwing Duck
Tom and Jerry
Johnny Bravo
Bonkers
Wild Thornberries
Rugrats
Codename Kids Next Door
Chalkzone
Jimmy Neutron
Fairly Odd Parents
Catdog


----------



## Mambi (Nov 5, 2019)

GI Joe, Transformers, Inspector Gadget, Astroboy, Batman, Johnny Test, Thundercats, KND, Robotech, Avengers, X-men (multiple), the list goes on and on...


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 13, 2019)

Garfield and Friends, Looney Tunes, Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog, KND, Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, Spongebob (Back when it was actually good..), Inspector Gadget, Magic School Bus, etc.


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 15, 2019)

Hmm cartoon from my child hood? Bugs Bunny, some of Anna Barbera's cartoons. Well 70s cartoon. In the 80s I was the first half a teen and the second half a adult.

I'm old ^^ a bit more that half a century old ^^


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 15, 2019)

In the 80s I did like Cleo from Catdilacats. Not many drawing of her are made. Renamon is the one who got the most drawing ^^


----------



## Mambi (Nov 15, 2019)

MrPhox said:


> Hmm cartoon from my child hood? Bugs Bunny, some of Anna Barbera's cartoons. Well 70s cartoon. In the 80s I was the first half a teen and the second half a adult.
> 
> I'm old ^^ a bit more that half a century old ^^



Yeah, not everyone here's a kid. <giggle> I'm _almost _a half-century, so yeah the cartoons we think of are a LOT different era.
In fact, from the responses to this thread, you can almost guess the age of the writer, eh? <smile>


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Nov 15, 2019)

My cousins had years of the original Transformers cartoons on VHS tapes.

I loved that shit.


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 15, 2019)

Mambi said:


> Yeah, not everyone here's a kid. <giggle> I'm _almost _a half-century, so yeah the cartoons we think of are a LOT different era.
> In fact, from the responses to this thread, you can almost guess the age of the writer, eh? <smile>


Yes ^^ My kids cartoons where in French and reruns. Don't Ohh wait, I do remember some, but they are not furry cartoon ^^

UFO robot Grendizer (English name) Captain Harlok (English name) well manga. Hmm a white lion that was use to make the lion king cartoon. A manga about a frog who's love the daughter of the mafia boss, a beaver boy who's in battle again jerk (don't remember much of it) anyway there where most of them reruns. And TV was limited before cable. No internet, no Neflix or anything like that. Just the basic TV stations on a black and white TV O.O


----------



## cheribun (Nov 15, 2019)

I still adore Disney and Dreamworks movies, Teen Titans, the original Ben 10, Generator Rex, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Young Justice, Spectacular and Ultimate Spider-Man, Danny Phantom, Powerpuff Girls, Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends, Invader Zim, Adventure Time, Gravity Falls, Over the Garden Wall and Regular Show.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Nov 16, 2019)

cheribun said:


> I still adore Disney and Dreamworks movies, Teen Titans, the original Ben 10, Generator Rex, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Young Justice, Spectacular and Ultimate Spider-Man, Danny Phantom, Powerpuff Girls, Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends, Invader Zim, Adventure Time, Gravity Falls, Over the Garden Wall and Regular Show.


100% agree


----------



## BossRabbit (Nov 16, 2019)

Magic School Bus, Bucky O'Hare, the 90s Marvel cartoons, video game adaptations of dubious quality (I will fight you to the death to defend that the Ruby Spears Mega Man was really good)

Plus like everything on 90s CN and Nick but I mostly watched CN


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 18, 2019)

I was all about Pokemon, and only Pokemon.  I wanted to see Ash Ketchum’s journey to mastery to the very moment an episode ended with “► THE END”


----------



## Keefur (Nov 18, 2019)

Gee... from when I was a kid?!  That really limits me since there weren't that many good cartoons.  Jetsons, Flintstones, Rocky and Bullwinkle, and Adventures of Jonny Quest (the original series).  The Warner brothers cartoons were good, as well as the Roadrunner.


----------



## Alopecoid (Nov 26, 2019)

I was fortunate to grow up with 90's Nickelodeon/Cartoon Network. My faves were probably Rugrats, Doug, Hey Arnold, Dexter's Lab, and Powderpuff Girls. Also watched Angry Beavers, Kablam, Aaaah Real Monsters, Wild Thornberrys (which probably helped make me a furry), SpongeBob, Dragon Ball Z, Courage the Cowardly Dog.

God, I watched a lot of TV growing up.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 26, 2019)

I used to obsess over Total Drama Island as a kid, even if adults thought it was a really dumb show. I still love it lol.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 26, 2019)

Mambi said:


> Yeah, not everyone here's a kid. <giggle> I'm _almost _a half-century, so yeah the cartoons we think of are a LOT different era.
> In fact, from the responses to this thread, you can almost guess the age of the writer, eh? <smile>


Easily, under most circumstances


----------



## KarenFolf (Nov 30, 2019)

My favorite cartoon as a kid was Phineas And Ferb .


----------



## Nessan (Dec 5, 2019)

Ed, Edd n Eddy was one of my favorite cartoons as a kid, I also liked Spongebob and most of the shows on Cartoon Network back in the 2000's. Avatar the Last Airbender is and might still be my favorite show of all time.


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 7, 2019)

...


----------



## AceQuorthon (Dec 7, 2019)

Man I really loved Ben 10 when I was little, I truly despised Ben 10: Alien Force though


----------



## Isabella_ (Dec 16, 2019)

Shaman King, Shinobuden 2x2, Naruto, Bleach, Mononoke Hime. Those were the days  (｡T ω T｡)


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 19, 2019)

Kids WB was awesome, when metabots went on


----------



## Ghostbird (Dec 25, 2019)

Looney Tunes
Count Duckula
Scooby Doo 
The Flintstones
Dangermouse

Yay Gen -X !


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 9, 2020)

I actually can't think of any cartoons that I really liked or watched when I was kid. I just didn't care for cartoons, I suppose.


----------

